# Wanted: Velocity RDA



## BumbleBee (7/8/15)

I'm keen to try a dripper again. This one looks like the right one for me, nothing fancy, good flavour and airflow but best of all it has lots of space so swapping wicks out will be a breeze. 

So, who has the Velocity RDA? I'd prefer one in black.


----------



## Andre (7/8/15)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...eeder-attachment-rda-clone?variant=4273600003

Awesome dripper. Love it. Ordered a second one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/8/15)

I also received one from sir vape this morning. Totally blown away by this RDA .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lim (7/8/15)

I have... @Bumblebee U want?

quickly change it so the other person dont get disturbed


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/15)

Lim said:


> I have... @Bumblebabe U want?


Have you got in black? Does it have the 510 drip tip adapter ? And, what's your price?


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Have you got in black? Does it have the 510 drip tip adapter ? And, what's your price?


Oh and, I'm @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lim (7/8/15)

ha ha ha~~~ My bad~ too quick on the mouse click~

but it is silver.. sorry~ not black

I remember it has the adapter, and it is for 300


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/15)

Lim said:


> ha ha ha~~~ My bad~ too quick on the mouse click~
> 
> but it is silver.. sorry~ not black
> 
> I remember it has the adapter, and it is for 300


No worries bud, but now I have to come up with a good excuse why I'm buying another gadget.... the wife is gonna want a really good reason 

or I'm going to have to find her something pink

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lim (7/8/15)

Make her addicted to Ecig, and then you wont have to worry about this problem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/15)

Lim said:


> Make her addicted to Ecig, and then you wont have to worry about this problem


Nah, it's not a problem, she's ok


----------



## Lim (8/8/15)

By the way... Tzaneen~ such an awesome place... went passed once

I got my current car at Hoedspruit

The cherry bomb that we have stock is black, will photo the inside for you tmr to see if you like it


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/15)

Lim said:


> By the way... Tzaneen~ such an awesome place... went passed once
> 
> I got my current car at Hoedspruit
> 
> The cherry bomb that we have stock is black, will photo the inside for you tmr to see if you like it


Tzaneen is a pretty place, it's a lot like the South Coast but without the ocean breeze 

Cherry Bomb? Is that an RDA? Maybe start a thread for it in your subforum


----------



## Lim (8/8/15)

there is a cover picture in the subforum under various tanks and rba 

I have checked the inside, but kinda forgot~ 


I get what u were saying, It gave me the feeling of　"such a beautiful place, shame that RSA was bad at tourism because of the crimes" when I drove pass it

it would be totally awesome place for a road tour and weekend stay over.


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/15)

Lim said:


> there is a cover picture in the subforum under various tanks and rba
> 
> I have checked the inside, but kinda forgot~
> 
> ...


Let me know when you're in the area again, swing by for some coffee and a vape


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/15)

Thanks guys, ordered a Black Velocity from Sir Vape, let's hope it lives up to its name and gets here quick

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lim (8/8/15)

Next time we go to Kruger, will definitely stop over for some coffee and vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (10/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Nah, it's not a problem, she's ok


So where is my pink thingy hmmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lim (10/8/15)

Am I missing something here? mmm...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 3FVape (25/8/15)

smiley face

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/15)

Hey everyone, thanks for all your input. I found what I was looking for at Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (25/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for all your input. I found what I was looking for at Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 34482


And....impressions?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/15)

Andre said:


> And....impressions?


I haven't had much time to play with it but so far I am happy with my purchase 

Flavour is great and this thing does have great airflow for clouds but I keep the main slots open about 3/4 of the way open, I find this is the best for flavour and density with the build I have in there. Just a basic 26g 2.5mm 0.5 ohm setup. I have noticed a bit of juice sneaking out of the slots but I think I may have the coils a bit to close to the sides.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I haven't had much time to play with it but so far I am happy with my purchase
> 
> Flavour is great and this thing does have great airflow for clouds but I keep the main slots open about 3/4 of the way open, I find this is the best for flavour and density with the build I have in there. Just a basic 26g 2.5mm 0.5 ohm setup. I have noticed a bit of juice sneaking out of the slots but I think I may have the coils a bit to close to the sides.


Mine is at more or less the same resistance with dual vertical coils, same g and ID. Not close to the sides, but still get some moisture/condensation on the outside. 
The Sapor with top airflow is excellent in this regard - not a drop of moisture on the outside. Sir Vape now has them in black too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lim (25/8/15)

Dont be angry if I tell you that I actually found a black one that was burried... but yeah, glad you got your one and you loving it

But a lazy man like me,... I still love Tanks more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/15)

Lim said:


> Dont be angry if I tell you that I actually found a black one that was burried... but yeah, glad you got your one and you loving it
> 
> But a lazy man like me,... I still love Tanks more


No harm no foul


----------

